# Lost password



## DaveEb (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi wondering if a lost password can be gotten when the email address used with account no longer exists?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

DaveEb said:


> Hi wondering if a lost password can be gotten when the email address used with account no longer exists?


Just change the email address to one that does exist. Or change your password. Or both.


----------



## DaveEb (Nov 3, 2019)

Pete Thomas said:


> Just change the email address to one that does exist. Or change your password. Or both.


Thanks for reply Pete. I am not able to get into the account to change email or password. My account was DaveBb but did not use it for a few years.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

DaveEb said:


> Thanks for reply Pete. I am not able to get into the account to change email or password. My account was DaveBb but did not use it for a few years.


You should ask an admin to do that then, they can reset email and password, it is against the rules to have two accounts.


----------

